# What are you made of?



## abigail4476 (Feb 9, 2007)

The CIA passed out a test to see who would fit into their Assassin Program.  Three men passed the test, and were sent to a room.  An agent walked into the room, and said to the first guy, "This is a test to determine your loyalty to your country.  Your wife is in the next room, and what will happen is we'll give you a gun, and you must go kill her with it."  The first man takes the gun, leaves the room, and a couple of minutes later he comes back crying, and says, "I can't kill my wife.  I love her so much.  I just can't do it."  The agent responds, "Sorry, but you don't belong in the program."

The agent addresses candidate number two in the same way.  "This is a test to determine your loyalty to your country.  Your wife is in the next room, and what will happen is we'll give you a gun, and you must go kill her with it."   The second man leaves the room, and comes back very shortly.  He tearfully explains, "I'm sorry, I can't do it.  I love her too much."  The agent lets him know that he isn't qualified for the program.

The agent then turns to the third man, and gives him the same instructions as the other two men.  The third man leaves the room, and an hour later, after sounds of shooting, smashing & screaming, he comes back, hands the agent the gun, and says, "You guys didn't tell me the gun was full of blanks, so I had to beat her to death with the chair."


----------



## msmith (Feb 9, 2007)

Good one abigail.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 10, 2007)

:D


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 10, 2007)

...


----------



## cheech (Feb 10, 2007)

Very nice!!! LOLROF


----------



## linescum (Mar 7, 2007)

A lady walks into a drug store and tells the pharmacist she needs some cyanide. The pharmacist said, "Why in the world do you need cyanide?" The lady then explained she needed it to poison her husband. 
The pharmacist's eyes got big and he said, "Lord, have mercy -- I can't give you cyanide to kill your husband! That's against the law! I'll lose my license, they'll throw both of us in jail and all kinds of bad things will happen! Absolutely not, I will not sell you any cyanide!" 
The lady reached into her purse and pulled out a picture of her husband in bed with the pharmacist's wife. 

The pharmacist looked at the picture and replied, "Well, now. You didn't tell me you had a prescription
__________________


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 8, 2007)

Good ones!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 8, 2007)

OMG.... OMG.... LMAO

very good very good


----------



## abigail4476 (Mar 8, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!


----------

